# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  SigmaKey Software v1.20.01

## gsm_bouali

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *SigmaKey Software v1.20.01*  
 We continue our aggressive attack on the new unsupported phones and platforms.
Broadcom platform has just been captured and it’s now proudly located among others in the list
of supported by Sigma software! With this one more free for all Sigma users update, the status
of the multiplatform solution has been again confirmed.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Release Notes:   *BROADCOM PLATFORM:*  *Benefits of current release:*
-  World’s first REAL Direct Unlock feature
(no need to type in any codes into the phone after unlocking)
-  Read Unlock Codes feature
-  Wrong Code Counter Reset feature (automatically, without flashing)  *Alcatel:* *OT-906 / OT906Y
OT-913
OT-927
OT-978
OT-979
OT-983
V860*  *Vodafone:* *Smart 2 / TCL V860*  *ZTE:* *T-Mobile concord / V768
Racer II / ARIZONA / Kyivstar Shine / V859* 
 Although unlocking procedure itself is intuitively simple with Sigma,
detailed step-by-step الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] are located at the official website.   *QUALCOMM PLATFORM:*  Fast Direct Unlock firmware database updated with: 
 Motorola smartphones: 17 new versions
ZTE smartphones: 6 new versions 
 Unique Heuristic method, available only with the Sigma, allows user
to unlock a smartphone even if it has an unknown firmware version.   *MTK PLATFORM:*  The following devices were added to the list of supported:  *Avvio 401, 515 (MT6252)
BLU Studio 5.3 (MT6573)
Huawei G2800S (MT6250)
Sanno E89 (MT6253)*  Introduced minor general improvements to the main software. 
 Also we’re testing potentially supported MTK Android smartphones
that are based on MT6573 / MT6575 / MT6577 CPUs. Check out the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *OTHER:*  End-user license agreement updated  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا عالمتابعة اخي
بارك الله فيك

----------

